# Salmonella, canker or coccidiosis?



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I picked up this pigeon yesterday. It was making big, dark-green, unformed droppings (bigger than the one in photo) and had the vent aglutinated. After giving anti-cocci medication, I noticed the droppings changed from solid but unformed, dark green voluminous to big ponds of liquid with a solid part in middle (the solid part could be smallr or normal in size).


Before anti-cocci medication:












After anti-cocci:
















After giving Colistin (a medicine specially efficient against e-coli and salmonella), I didn't notice any change.

Do you think Salmonella or canker is also involved?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It isn't _necessarily_ any of those. A lot of water such as that would indicate to me that there is a problem affecting the kidneys, but I believe it would need tests to determine further.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you. I'm concerned because last pigeon that died, had similar symptoms.


For moment I'm not able to make tests and as I started the medicamentous treatment, is useless from now on. 

I noticed that she had a compacted crop too which may be the cause.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a person should not diagnose just from looking at the droppings, but if no other choice then it could be any of these. 

Infectious Catarrh, Ornithosis, Hexamitiasis, Salmonellosis, E.coli infection, Coccidiosis, pick one. or have it tested which would be the smart thing to do. 

Im not sure how you think a medication is going to make the bird better in one day.??? that is if you even guessed right and used the right medication for the illness in the first place.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> Im not sure how you think a medication is going to make the bird better in one day.??? that is if you even guessed right and used the right medication for the illness in the first place.


In two days, according to the indication of this category of anti-cocci medication:
http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/BAYCX1#.U-OzlmNoeM8

(btw, is recommended by Colin Walker on his site)

But less than an hour after the first administration, droppings change their appearance radically. Is like a poison instantly killing the living coccidia (not the oocysts, though).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AndreiS said:


> In two days, according to the indication of this category of anti-cocci medication:
> http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/BAYCX1#.U-OzlmNoeM8
> 
> (btw, is recommended by Colin Walker on his site)
> ...


He also says: The dose is 1 ml per 2 litres of water for 2 - 3 days. Avoid medicating if you believe your birds do not have coccidiosis.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

This morning I feed the bird and some hour later, when I checked the bird's box, I found this thing which she thrown out by mouth or by vent:











I think is either a dead taenia or dead part of the digestive system, the latter little probable, as the bird eats well and makes droppings. What you think? I dewormed her few days ago.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm quite sure the pigeon suffers from Hexamitiasis: eats but gets thiner, drinks a lot of water and makes big waterry droppings. On a Romanian site even the association with taenia is mentioned:


http://www.arhiva.lumeasatului.ro/t...cative-in-crescatoriile-de-porumbei_l947.html

(this is what Rombendazol F is for).


Unfortunately, I found on this page that conventional medicines don't help:
http://ucce.ucdavis.edu/files/repositoryfiles/ca211p15-71301.pdf


----------

